# 2013 900 ranger 8 inch lift



## sloboy

My wife started all this, upon getting the ranger I told her I was going to put a lift on it. She said "I dont want my feet to get wet when we ride the creek" I replied OK no problem!!!! solved this by calling S3 and got their 8" lift which is not listed on their web site. So any way here we go!!!

This is what it started out as.









This is whats going on it. Plus a set of OL2's all wide!









In my past dealings with Rhino brand axles I have come to a conclusion of the boots are pure CRAP!! SO off with them boots and on with some Rockford CV "duraboot" fronts are 914-3, rear are 518-10,,,, also have 5 other rear boots that are 217-10 that I had ordered that are a "outer cv" boot because I was worried about clearance on the rear. These boots are high quality IMO.








the fronts done









Time to turn some wrenches!













































Lift fit great! BUT I did have a few complaints. When I firsy opened the box I notice one brake line. Well after reading the directions and following them it is a real pain to pull the slack needed for the rear and the one brake line is for the front passenger side cause you have to put that one on the driver side. I mean after dropping the kinda coin on this lift I only get one bake line! But no worries I can buy my own brake lines so every thing is bolted back in place on the rear.
I was not happt with the one relocator bracket for the muffler either so I added my own.









Angle on front axles









And the tale of the tape on the front!!









As of right now I have a Cali rake going on because I did not install the spacers on the rear springs. My rear has a GC of 20".

Well he have all seen the bucket club,,,I i decided to start my own club the "YETI" club!!LOL









ANd then I noticed this while test riding in the yard.









OUCH!!









YEP!! you gone need a little wider off set than what I got cause them new rims just got "SKINT!!!!" but oh well. They barely touched the tie rod lock nut.


So far I have put 10 highway miles on this lift, with speeds up to 30 mph for 2-3 miles. No burnt or broken boots, the CV's dont even really get hot. It rides great!!! Rode thru a cut over and was really inpressed at how smooth a ride it was and the turning radius is great. This may change once I put those spring spacers on the rear. I am going to do some playing around with the shocks first. I have them cranked all the way up right now. I am going to find where it rides best at with least amount of body roll. Its not like I cant afford to loose an inch or so GC,,,,,OR can I ??????? Still debating on wheither to do a full out the bed snorkel or sneaky peak. What you guys think?


----------



## brute69

That ranger is sick I need one like that but a 4 seater for my wife and kids


----------



## BlackDawg

That's a sweet looking Ranger!!!


----------



## DirtyBrutes

That is sweet!


----------



## sloboy

brute69 said:


> That ranger is sick I need one like that but a 4 seater for my wife and kids


 
Get ya one!!! Have to either get a 4 seater 800 or put a seat in the back of a 900 cause I dont think they make a 900 crew. I would go with the jump seat in the back just cause them crews are LOOOONNNGGGGG!


----------



## Polaris425

Awesome. Wish I could do that to the Rex.


----------



## sloboy

S3 is probably not aware of the issue with the jam nut barely touch the rim cause theirs is on 34 terms, which is a 15" rim. Going to give them a call in the morning. Its no biggie but probably going with a jam nut of smaller OD would sovle the problem.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i say just do a snorkel in front of the bed ....what is the sneaky peak lol


----------



## sloboy

Cal3bCart3r said:


> i say just do a snorkel in front of the bed ....what is the sneaky peak lol



A sneaky peak is actually the name of a nitrous kit that is hidden where no one sees it. I was referring to a hidden snorkel tho, you could call it ninja, stealth. The down side is its not as tall.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

I think a snorkel tht comes up right to the bed then turns back since tht rig is up there a lil now ha


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

Snorks behind cab all the way to the roof. Loods bad *** like that. Made a big diffrence on the apperance to


----------



## sloboy

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Snorks behind cab all the way to the roof. Loods bad *** like that. Made a big diffrence on the apperance to


I like the way you think!


----------



## jrpro130

That's sick! I guess u need spacers!!


----------



## Polaris425

I need to make a trip over so I can ride w/ ya in it... haha


----------



## sloboy

Come on!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

sloboy said:


> I like the way you think!


 
thanks. i like that look, then 90 the tops. chew that cunna look smooth


----------



## J2!

Looks AWSOME man !!! S3 makes nice stuff.. What size tires you gonna end up going with ?? Did you put steering stops on it ?? What size axles are you running ?? Mine will be plus 3's, Cobras.. Mine is coming together nicely too, waiting on lift now,, getting powdercoated. I went with the Outkast Fabworx 6" lift. They actually did something a little different with theres. For one they have the arched upper and lower a-arms on the front to keep the shocks in the same place to keep the plush ride, then they added me a secondset set of shock mounts on the top of the shocks front and back to make it a long travel suspension for rock climbing. All that is need to do this is swap out the stock shocks for RZR 900 shocks, and with a few turns of a wrench you can go from a 6" lift to lower long travel for rock climbing or whatever. I thought this was pretty cool. Will have pics soon, having trouble loading them to photobucket for some reason. You going to Mud Nats with it ?? I'll be there with mine. Yours looks wide too, What is the width now, and what degree are your axles at ? He told me mine would only be a total of 2" wider than it is now and axles will be at 33 degrees with lift all the way up. The narrower I can keep mine the better.


----------



## sloboy

OK to answer your questions. Plan on going to a 34 term unless outlaw comes out with something drastic but that will be the middle of summer. I have Rhino brand axles but I replaced the boots, if these give me problems Cobras will go in it.I am currently using my tie rod ends as my steering stops LOL, no stops installed. It is WIDE almost six foot ouside lug to outside lug on tires. Axles are at about 26*, yes you read correct. I am really thinking about going to a taller shock or air ride this will give me two or three inches more lift and make it a bit more narrow. I come home from work the day before mud national starts doubt we will make it but really thinking about still going, a few guys from around here are going and have been ragging me hard about it.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

woah Silver Creek ....just realized this ....lol im from hattiesburg/petal area  i pass through Monticello and Prentiss a PRETTY good bit ....i might have to make a trip to visit and meet ya man! so close!


----------



## sloboy

Come on cuz! SilverCreek is between them too. I live 2 miles from the shell station in town, really easy to find. Hit me up I am usually at home.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i will def. man ....ill pm you my number!


----------



## sloboy

K, I bump ya back with a text.


----------



## backwoodsboy70

looks awesome !!! ???


----------



## kirkland

That does look awesome!


----------



## J2!

sloboy said:


> OK to answer your questions. Plan on going to a 34 term unless outlaw comes out with something drastic but that will be the middle of summer. I have Rhino brand axles but I replaced the boots, if these give me problems Cobras will go in it.I am currently using my tie rod ends as my steering stops LOL, no stops installed. It is WIDE almost six foot ouside lug to outside lug on tires. Axles are at about 26*, yes you read correct. I am really thinking about going to a taller shock or air ride this will give me two or three inches more lift and make it a bit more narrow. I come home from work the day before mud national starts doubt we will make it but really thinking about still going, a few guys from around here are going and have been ragging me hard about it.


LOL I was referring to the length of the axles +3, +6, etc.... Man air ride sounds sweet, just too deep for my pockets. Keep us updated on it, you never know, if I see yours with it I might have to get a second job and get one LAMAO Come on and hit Mud Nats no need in building that and not go show it off !!!!!!


----------



## sloboy

Ooh my bad they are plus 6 inch length. I am wanting to go bad!!!! But I not much on being a show off anyways just not my style. I would enjoy just easing down the creek with my kids.


----------



## brutemike

Nice ride :thumbup:


----------



## 2010Bruterider

I'm so jealous! You did good on that one sloboy. The ranger looks amazing.


----------



## Agarcia

Kind of sucks u had to do fab work on that kit. I'd sure hate to see what it put you back.


----------



## JPs300

Looks great man!


----------



## sloboy

Thanks for the comments guys!


----------



## Musclemckeester

You've got the sickest Ranger I've ever seen. Looks amazing.


----------



## Papermaker

Looks fantastic!
Did you do any clutch work?


----------



## sloboy

No clutch work yet. Might have to put a lil /// love in it!


----------



## JPs300

The boot deal makes me snicker - we did the same with the Rhino's on our hams, yet most of SATV doesn't seem to think there's anything wrong with their boots. However, if you get one of their engineers on the phone, especially after-hours when the bosses aren't around they'll tell you how embarassed they are about sending out axles with that junk on them.


----------



## sloboy

^^^^ exactly I talked with one of the guys at SATV about if swapping out the boots would "void" the warranty, he recommend replacing them. I seen a thread on another site that people were "bragging"on the boots on their rhino axles, they must not ride their bikes much!


----------



## brutemike

Just got my rear rhino on so we will see how it holds up.This boot problem might have something to do with what type of mud your riding in too I don't really know yet.We actually need a rhino axle boot replacement thread like whats the best boot for what specific axle for example rear bruteforce inner and outer would be blablabla boot.Just an idea.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

brutemike said:


> Just got my rear rhino on so we will see how it holds up.This boot problem might have something to do with what type of mud your riding in too I don't really know yet.We actually need a rhino axle boot replacement thread like whats the best boot for what specific axle for example rear bruteforce inner and outer would be blablabla boot.Just an idea.


X2!!


----------



## JPs300

brutemike said:


> Just got my rear rhino on so we will see how it holds up.This boot problem might have something to do with what type of mud your riding in too I don't really know yet.We actually need a rhino axle boot replacement thread like whats the best boot for what specific axle for example rear bruteforce inner and outer would be blablabla boot.Just an idea.


We had one of the Rhino boots rip while just riding the open water run-off field behind my house...while it was a bone dry empty field....:doh:..you can literally grab a hold of them with your bare hands and tear them. 

If you simply hold one of their boots in your hand while holding an EMPI or Rockford boot you'd throw the rhino away on the spot.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

JPs300 said:


> The boot deal makes me snicker - we did the same with the Rhino's on our hams, yet most of SATV doesn't seem to think there's anything wrong with their boots. However, if you get one of their engineers on the phone, especially after-hours when the bosses aren't around they'll tell you how embarassed they are about sending out axles with that junk on them.


 
at lease hes speaking the truth here hey jp!


----------



## JPs300

LOL - no doubt. That's better than all the other BS we got out of them about why they can't get those trailing arms right......according to them they can't be built to suit a 4" lift height & even tracking width to the front(various excuses as to why, usually something to do with the shocks). I said "that's funny, I have two sets that do exactly that."


----------



## sloboy

Slipped the belt Saturday. Got this from Hormells Xtreme Atv, he also checking on me a clutch kit!


----------



## 05BF750i

you need to put some videos up on youtube!


----------



## sloboy

I will as soon as it warms up!!!


----------



## sloboy

A lil sound an 5k viper winch.


----------



## brutelaws29.5

nice rig


----------



## phreebsd

thats one nice ride!


----------



## sloboy

thanks guys headed back to CCC tomorrow, I promise to get some action pics this time!


----------



## coxhm26

Sweet build!!


----------



## gpinjason

How did you mount your winch? is it in a receiver or bolted in front of the bumper like that? 

Also, have you done the snorkels yet? I'm thinking about trying to do a stealth snorkel at least on the belt exhaust, because it's in a bad location.. while I was washing the mud off the engine, I wasn't paying attention and sprayed water right in it from the pressure washer...


----------



## sloboy

The winch is mounted to the frame. I was not fond of how the factory intakes were. You can do some damage if not careful with a water hose. I done just a sneaky, but really thinking about making some spacers an move the passenger seat forward 1 1/2" an come up in the center.


----------



## gpinjason

OH ok, I guess you didn't have the bumper back on yet in the pic of the winch above... 

And thanks for the snorkel pics.. I want to do something similar, but behind the seats.. I want to be able to remove them if needed.


----------



## sloboy

Bye Bye Ol2's, sold them today. Going to rock the XXXL for awhile. Don't get me wrong the 2's pull like a beast, they were not user friendly either, once they but either the bike was moving or the belt was smoking!


----------



## sloboy

Couldn't stand it no longer, full snorkels!


----------



## Polaris425

nice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Clean job. Now your ready for anything.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Yes sir looks good!!!


----------



## sloboy

Thanks guys! Took longer to make the bracket and let paint dry than it did to run the pipe.


----------



## brutepower95

This things awesome man


----------



## sloboy

sloboy said:


> Bye Bye Ol2's, sold them today. Going to rock the XXXL for awhile. Don't get me wrong the 2's pull like a beast, they were not user friendly either, once they but either the bike was moving or the belt was smoking!
> 
> 
> Well this might have been a slight fib. A set of dirty twos an chrome M20 in the mail!


----------



## kirkland

Lol score


----------



## gpinjason

I'm seriously considering snorkeling mine now... at least the belt exhaust... any reason you chose to come out behind the bed instead of behind the middle seat?

Also, do you have a list of fittings you used? is it 2", and on the belt housing, did you use 3"-2" rubber reducer?

---------- Post added at 03:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:00 PM ----------

OH, and what all vent lines need to be run up? Looks like front diff is already fairly high up under the "hood", but the rear diff is low... does the Crank case have a vent? I really haven't had much time to look at it very close.


----------



## sloboy

Wow GPN you loaded my wagon. I can give you a full list of fittings in a bit. All 2 inch. I used 2x3 reducer on the belt box an a 2x2 fits air box, this will remove the stock piece with the duck bill you can still open the air box but its tight. Ran the front diff up to the lil hole thingy under the hood, ran the rear diff an fuel tank vent up to just below the bed, also put a lil filter on the fuel vent. The crank case ties into the top of the breather box. Put a good coat of di grease onto the filter lips and around where the air box closes. I tried several different ways of bringing it up between the seats but it just doesn't look clean. Makes the middle portion of the seat bulge out an really looks like crap, plus I get an adrenal rush from cutting new plastics! I would rather make a clean cut than have an uncomfortable seat for my lil girl. Being the belt pipes are close to the exhaust pipes they got wrapped in heat tape.

---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------

I had a lil sneaky ran previously just below the bed that I thought was good. Well ended up getting a lil to close for comfort at CCC last weekend. But on the bright side the big ranger shamed a maverick on 32 terms! And yes I had the mud lites on it. Got to love that 3 wheeling Visco lock!! Only down side to it was the camera lady was slacking!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Gotta keep tht whip cracked daniel lol


----------



## J2!

sloboy said:


> Wow GPN you loaded my wagon. I can give you a full list of fittings in a bit. All 2 inch. I used 2x3 reducer on the belt box an a 2x2 fits air box, this will remove the stock piece with the duck bill you can still open the air box but its tight. Ran the front diff up to the lil hole thingy under the hood, ran the rear diff an fuel tank vent up to just below the bed, also put a lil filter on the fuel vent. The crank case ties into the top of the breather box. Put a good coat of di grease onto the filter lips and around where the air box closes. I tried several different ways of bringing it up between the seats but it just doesn't look clean. Makes the middle portion of the seat bulge out an really looks like crap, plus I get an adrenal rush from cutting new plastics! I would rather make a clean cut than have an uncomfortable seat for my lil girl. Being the belt pipes are close to the exhaust pipes they got wrapped in heat tape.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 04:38 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:25 PM ----------
> 
> I had a lil sneaky ran previously just below the bed that I thought was good. Well ended up getting a lil to close for comfort at CCC last weekend. But on the bright side the big ranger shamed a maverick on 32 terms! And yes I had the mud lites on it. Got to love that 3 wheeling Visco lock!! Only down side to it was the camera lady was slacking!


 This sounds exactly what I debated on. I finally went ahead and done a full snorkle job on mine also, got a little too close a couple times.. I brought mine up behind my seat, couldn't bring myself to cut my bed LMAO. I just cut the two pieces off the back part of the middle seat and then tie wrapped it back into place turned out VERY well. Will get some pics of it posted here in a bit. Glad to see ya showed up a canned ham too !!! LMAO


----------



## sloboy

Belt intake- 3x2 fernco, two close 90, one 90, one 45

Belt exhaust- 3x2 fernco, one 22 1/2, one street 90, one 45.

I used some heat wrap for a starter to shield pipes from the radiant heat from the exhaust.

Air box- 2x2 fernco, two street 90, one 90, an I used two street 45 an a coupling but could be done with one street an one regular 45

This is what you need to get you to the up rights. Here I used three more 2x2 fernco to join the up rights. Placed a close 90 on each top and put a short piece cut on a 45.

I installed the bracket and up rights first then plumbed from each connection to them. This way I knew everything was centered up.


----------



## gpinjason

Thanks bro. I'm going to probably only do the belt exhaust for now since I don't like its stock location at all.. Until the warranty is up, then I'll go full snorkel.

Can't wait to see that beast on 32's!


----------



## gpinjason

J2! said:


> This sounds exactly what I debated on. I finally went ahead and done a full snorkle job on mine also, got a little too close a couple times.. I brought mine up behind my seat, couldn't bring myself to cut my bed LMAO. I just cut the two pieces off the back part of the middle seat and then tie wrapped it back into place turned out VERY well. Will get some pics of it posted here in a bit. Glad to see ya showed up a canned ham too !!! LMAO


J2, I'd like to see how your came out behind the seat. Did you have to cut a hole in the back of the cab for the belt exhaust to run through? 

Sorry for high jacking the thread.. There just isn't much out there yet for snorkeling these monsters.. LOL. Or any mods really!


----------



## J2!

Yes I had to cut a hole for the belt exhaust to come through, but to me that was better than having to cut my bed... And I had to cut the two places where the seat screws off to, I just popped a couple holes in it and tie wrapped it back to the snorkles to hold it back sinc I didn't have anywhere to screw it to. Worked great, top of my seat sticks out about 1/2 in at the most, bottom is just like it was.. Here are some pics...


----------



## gpinjason

Thanks J2! That's what I want to do! I like that blue also! Did you paint your plastics? I've been tossing around paint or hydro dipping.. 

I love both of y'all's XP's... Making me itch for a big lift.


----------



## sloboy

Looks good J2! Now we just need to meet up at B&B and try um out!!


----------



## sloboy

Dirty two'z


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Those canned hams aint gonna have a chance are they??


----------



## sloboy

Hahaha!!! Unless reverse is required, then I have to be SUPA easy.


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

Haha true tht! U plan on upgrading the chain or just if it ever breaks?


----------



## sloboy

Will upgrade when it breaks until then " let er eat"


----------



## gpinjason

Those tires still look small on that beast!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sloboy

Rear bumper and a Kolpin windsheild. It has three positions or can be removed. Ready for some fall time night riding!


----------



## J2!

How much was that windshield, I'm fixin to get one also in the next few days...


----------



## sloboy

Way cheaper than the Polaris glass one. Be ready to let go of about five of those big face Benjamin's.


----------



## Polaris425

who put those turf tires on it?  lol


----------



## sloboy

Lol,,they just for show.


----------

